# B14 brakes on b13



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

:cheers: Can B14 Front Disc Brakes work on a B13. My B13 has solid disc brakes and i want to put something vented and if bigger better, but im not sure i can. I found some B14 brakes and they tell me tha they will fit, is that trae? Do you think i will notice the difference??
Thanks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

can u word it better...i kinda get wha ur trying to say but


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> can u word it better...i kinda get wha ur trying to say but


The question is: "Can B14 Front Disc Brakes work on a B13?"


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Your B-13 has vented disc brakes, not solid. A proven upgrade is brakes from an NX2000 or SE-R.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Centurion said:


> Your B-13 has vented disc brakes, not solid. A proven upgrade is brakes from an NX2000 or SE-R.


no he means slotted rotors but yes you brakes are internally vented as well like most. yes they will fit just get some new rotors from jcw that are slotted (not drilled they can crack) and they also have some that are anodized gold that would look pretty slick behind some nice wheels and some painted calipers :thumbup:


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Centurion said:


> Your B-13 has vented disc brakes, not solid. A proven upgrade is brakes from an NX2000 or SE-R.


I'm sorry to go against what you said, but my rotors are SOLID, they are NOT slotted or drilled. I'm in south america and things are different here. My B13 has an E16 engine and your b13s have the ga16 so believe me when i say the rotors are solid and they give me plenty of temperature fade.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

blah dow!







this is jcw, big brakes and two different slotted rotors check it out hope it helps
these are also internally vented so 100x better than stock b14 and most likely about the same price if compaired to a dealer.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

i can get 2 rotors and 2 calipers for 70 bucks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dburone said:


> i can get 2 rotors and 2 calipers for 70 bucks


hmmmm never mind then just go with the stock b14 brakes then :thumbup:


----------

